# Phragmipedium besseae var. dalessandroi



## smartie2000 (Jun 23, 2010)

I think I have a piece of a Phragmipedium besseae var. dalessandroi finally, which I got as a division. The pouch didn't fully expand, so I think a better blooming would have rounder pouches.

The mother plant had branching spikes, and tended not to have stolonous growths (though there were a few on the specimen), and thick leaves. 
Also I was told that it does not let go of its blooms like a normal Phrag, but rather they wilt on the stem, and I will soon know.

It might be a intermediate between a normal besseae and a dalessandroi. But good enough! I think there are several people in Edmonton with chunks of the same plant now.






The plant needs to go through some TLC. I might have to cut off the spike


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2010)

Very beautiful flower!!!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Hera (Jun 23, 2010)

Beauty, nice colors and shape.


----------



## jewel (Jun 23, 2010)

wow! that is nice:clap::clap: how long does the average phrag flower last?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2010)

jewel said:


> how long does the average phrag flower last?


 for besseae hybrids 2-3 weeks but lots of them bloom successively! 
Yay besseae v. dal!!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you have a picture close-up of the staminodes? 
Paphman910


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2010)

Lovely Fren!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 23, 2010)

very pretty Fren!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 23, 2010)

Paphman910 said:


> Do you have a picture close-up of the staminodes?
> Paphman910



Do you think it is a dalessandroi? 
I did a flower dissection! here are the photos:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2010)

I remember seeing a comparison of besseae vs dalesandroi staminodes, but I can't remember where. Maybe on this forum somewhere?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 24, 2010)

Cool Fren. Nice dissection!


----------



## John M (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice flower. I like it. 'Don't know about the status though. I don't know enough about d'allessandroi.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Do you think it is a dalessandroi?
> I did a flower dissection! here are the photos:



OUCH!! You aren't getting near any of my flowers you sadist! oke:


----------



## John M (Jun 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> OUCH!! You aren't getting near any of my flowers you sadist! oke:



Good thing that this isn't a pet forum!oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 24, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I remember seeing a comparison of besseae vs dalesandroi staminodes, but I can't remember where. Maybe on this forum somewhere?



yes, here a year or so ago. I had a plant that was supposed to be dalessandroi but probably was one of the natural hybrids. mealybug did it in


----------



## Chuck (Jun 25, 2010)

Were's Kyle when you need him?


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Jun 27, 2010)

Is it this one you look for ?

http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4136


Lars


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 30, 2010)

Very interesting, but the form is looking more like a bessea for me... 
Is it a variation or an hybrid? Very difficult to tell.... I did compare with my 2Jersey and mine are showing more of the dallessandroï but can be variable.... Not to much help!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2010)

Lars Pedersen said:


> Is it this one you look for ?
> 
> http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4136
> 
> ...


Yup, that's the one. Thanks, Lars!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2010)

Now to me it looks like an extremely well colored... besseae  !!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 4, 2010)

I let the second bud develop and it also has a hornless staminode. I think that there are enough characteristics for me to call it a dalessandroi. As well the stance of the ovaries and flower points upwards, unlike besseae who has ovaries that hang lower.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 5, 2010)

I think one of the diagnostic characteristis of dalessandroi is that the floral bracts are very closed to each other (in your plant they look more like how they should be in besseae) - I must admit I do not have much experience with any of this two species, but that's what I have always read abote them...

Could it be possible that your plant is a hybrid between dalessandroi & bessae)? My understanding is that both were considered the same species, and were crossed in order to have bessae with less stoloniferous behaviour....


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 5, 2010)

the floral bracts on my plant is not super closely spaced, but they are not far apart. Maybe spaced slightly closer than most besseae, but there are besseae with the same spacing as my plant. My OZ besseae has farther spacing bracts if I remember correctly. The floral bracts are large for most besseae though.

But I think there is a possibility that it is a hybrid between besseae and dalessandroi. But I don't consider dalessandroi it a species anyway.

I cut the spike off now, so that the plant can focus on new growth. I looked inside each bract, and there are an aborted branching spike.


----------

